# Ear set? *What* ear set?



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This dog kills me, y'all.


















































































The semi-prick thing is default but she is *FULLY* capable of putting them both up, both down, turning them sideways, and any combination between and it *kills me*.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

On the rare occasions where both of Luna's ears go up due to the angle of her head and/or wind it cracks me up so much. She looks so surprised!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

My word, but she's adorable. Those ears!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> On the rare occasions where both of Luna's ears go up due to the angle of her head and/or wind it cracks me up so much. She looks so surprised!


When that happens with Thud, I'm briefly happy because it looks good on him. Molly looks... ridiculous, and it doesn't even take wind or motion. She really does, from time to time, just prick the things. *SOMEHOW*.



Kuma'sMom said:


> My word, but she's adorable. Those ears!


THank you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> When that happens with Thud, I'm briefly happy because it looks good on him. Molly looks... ridiculous, and it doesn't even take wind or motion. She really does, from time to time, just prick the things. *SOMEHOW*.


I have seen Luna do it just *once* by sheer... force of will? 

It's like... I know plenty of dogs have pricked ears as a normal and natural thing, but when she does it, it looks so STRANGE. Even though I realize it's actually her that's the odd one out with the mismatch.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Molly: "This 'consistency" thing you speak of... I do not know it..."


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That is my favorite ear set. I've yet to have a dog with it.


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Pretty girl. 

When I realized Shae's ears were NOT going to be button ears, I was secretly hoping they would both go at least semi-prick. Alas, only one did in the end. I find myself taking pictures of her ears in different positions all of the time still haha. Fully prick, both semi-prick, almost all the way down but weirdly bent over. I like 'em and wish they weren't a severe fault in Aussies haha.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hehe love her crazy ears!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Flaps UP!!!

Love those ears, wherever they sit.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> That is my favorite ear set. I've yet to have a dog with it.


I've never owned a dog with either semi-prick or 'WHAT I WANT DARN IT" ears, but I LOVE IT. So much fun.



DogTheGreat said:


> Pretty girl.
> 
> When I realized Shae's ears were NOT going to be button ears, I was secretly hoping they would both go at least semi-prick. Alas, only one did in the end. I find myself taking pictures of her ears in different positions all of the time still haha. Fully prick, both semi-prick, almost all the way down but weirdly bent over. I like 'em and wish they weren't a severe fault in Aussies haha.


Molly's ears are all over. I was HOPING she'd go full prick but now I can't even imagine her with those ears. The semi-prick thing just really, really suits her. And the rest is all just silly fun that makes me happy and is so, so dependent on her mood!



jade5280 said:


> Hehe love her crazy ears!


Thanks! So do I!



Sandakat said:


> Flaps UP!!!
> 
> Love those ears, wherever they sit.


 ME too. She's such a goof!



Canyx said:


> Molly: "This 'consistency" thing you speak of... I do not know it..."


In anything, including ears!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love these! She's such a pretty, shiny girl. I love having a "Do what they want ears" dog too.


----------

